# Eating poop after switching food...help.



## kmalm (Feb 8, 2019)

My boy turned one about a month ago and we switched him from PPP puppy lamb and rice to PPP sensitive skin and stomach lamb and oatmeal. I transitioned him slowly and since he's had a tough time. He's had diarrhea and now has started eating his poop constantly which he's never done before. Could it be that this food is just not digesting well for him? I thought this was a reputable food and I figured since we were switching within the same brand and a similar formula that it would be fine. Do you think the food switch is the reason for the poop eating? Is it worth trying to switch him to something else? If so, what do you recommend? (something that is similarly priced please)


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He is a very handsome boy! A vet once told me the salmon and rice would be easier on my dog who was having a colitis issue than the lamb version of PPP Sensitive Skin and Stomach. You may want to check in with your vet about this too.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Yuck! I don't have any answers but agree with you that the food is not being digested completely and would try a different food. I believe Royal Canin also has a sensitive tummy food. I hope you will post when you find something that works better. We can always use more info on diets! Just remember to stay away from the grain free stuff!


----------



## kmalm (Feb 8, 2019)

So I switched him to the Salmon formula PPP sensitive skin and stomach and he's still having issues. I'd like to try something else but it's a bit disheartening because when I research food for sensitive stomachs, PPP S&S is what everyone recommends. I feel like he's the only dog not doing well on it. I'd love to hear some other recommendations. He's battled sensitive tummy his whole life and has now started eating poop so I feel like something more is up.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

There are all kinds of reasons why puppies eat their poop, some not serious at all and some a cause for concern. Curious as to what your vet has to say about this?


----------



## kmalm (Feb 8, 2019)

OscarsDad said:


> There are all kinds of reasons why puppies eat their poop, some not serious at all and some a cause for concern. Curious as to what your vet has to say about this?


The vet thinks it's behavioral and not food-related. I disagree. He has always had belly issues but has never eaten his poop before. The poop eating directly correlated with switching him to adult food. The vet had me try meat tenderizer in his food as a deterrent, which upset his stomach even more. I also tried a commercial product deterrent which worked for a little bit but doesn't seem to anymore. He doesn't eat it all the time, but it's becoming more frequent. I try to pick it up as much as possible but we have a huge yard and he has free range of it. I don't think it would hurt to try a new food and see if that helps. I just don't want to keep switching him so I want to make a good choice right off the bat and I've been running circles with research and can't seem to decide on anything.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

kmalm said:


> So I switched him to the Salmon formula PPP sensitive skin and stomach and he's still having issues. I'd like to try something else but it's a bit disheartening because when I research food for sensitive stomachs, PPP S&S is what everyone recommends. I feel like he's the only dog not doing well on it. I'd love to hear some other recommendations. He's battled sensitive tummy his whole life and has now started eating poop so I feel like something more is up.


Every dog is different, one food might work great for one dog or several, while other dogs will not do well on a particular food. 

It's kind of like with people, some people can eat certain foods without any problems while others may have all kinds of problems. 

Puddles recommended the Royal Canin Sensitive Skin and Stomach, maybe give it a try. 

Has your Vet ran any tests on him, hopefully it's nothing more than finding a food that works for your boy.


----------



## Ginger's Ma (Apr 5, 2020)

I wonder if the new food has caused his poo to smell more like food?


----------

